# Justin Fields is the best QB in the country



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2019)

The fella calling the navy/Memphis game just said several people “in the know” said fields is the best QB in the country


----------



## James12 (Sep 26, 2019)

We’ll find out soon.  Sounds like a stretch considering the others that have proven their rank - but he’s a special talent.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2019)

Who has he played that is a strong team?


----------



## duckyaker90 (Sep 26, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Who has he played that is a strong team?


And WONT play anyone!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 27, 2019)

They will play Wisconsin at least once and they do appear to be legit if you've watched them. They've also got Mi, MSU and PSU. Mi AIN'T no Top25 despite being ranked, MSU is fringe Top25 at best and PSU hasn't played anyone of note yet like OSU to really be judged upon.

What I DO know about Fields AND OSU is that he has been sacked 6-7 times ALREADY by the lower tier competition that they have faced so far and that does not bode well for them when they face Wisconsin and maybe a couple of the others IMHO


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 27, 2019)

May be and may not be, that remains to be seen.   He's a great talent, but until they play somebody worthwhile can't say is on the top of the heap with Lawrence, Tuna, Fromm, and the like


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The fella calling the navy/Memphis game just said several people “in the know” said fields is the best QB in the country


He’s calling the Navy/Memphis game..

If he was “in the know”... He wouldn’t be spending his Thursday calling that game.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He’s calling the Navy/Memphis game..
> 
> If he was “in the know”... He wouldn’t be spending his Thursday calling that game.


??


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 27, 2019)

Jalen and Justin are going to have fantastic stats at the end of the regular season.....why?....

Because they do not have to face SEC defenses.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 27, 2019)

Throw Eason in there too.
They have faced them in the past and it’s telling now.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He’s calling the Navy/Memphis game..
> 
> If he was “in the know”... He wouldn’t be spending his Thursday calling that game.


He didn’t say he was in the know he said he knew people in the know. 

But still


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Jalen and Justin are going to have fantastic stats at the end of the regular season.....why?....
> 
> Because they do not have to face SEC defenses.



Yep


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> They will play Wisconsin at least once and they do appear to be legit if you've watched them. They've also got Mi, MSU and PSU. Mi AIN'T no Top25 despite being ranked, MSU is fringe Top25 at best and PSU hasn't played anyone of note yet like OSU to really be judged upon.
> 
> What I DO know about Fields AND OSU is that he has been sacked 6-7 times ALREADY by the lower tier competition that they have faced so far and that does not bode well for them when they face Wisconsin and maybe a couple of the others IMHO



Wiskey will be the only Top 10 ranked team the Buckeyes play. The other 3 are pretenders. I look forward to Wiskey waxing OSU because of all the sportscasters homerism. Fields is a special talent and a good QB. He is not the second coming of Christ and the offense that surrounds him is suspect.


----------



## fishingtiger (Sep 27, 2019)

I along with 32 nfl teams would take Lawrence ahead of him.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Wiskey will be the only Top 10 ranked team the Buckeyes play. The other 3 are pretenders. I look forward to Wiskey waxing OSU because of all the sportscasters homerism. Fields is a special talent and a good QB. He is not the second coming of Christ and the offense that surrounds him is suspect.


C'mon Elf, the offense that surrounds him is loaded with NFL lineman, receivers and running backs? Remember the rookie receiver in the NFL that just set an NFL record for yards for a receiver couldn't even get on the field last year because of 2 of the receivers still at OSU in Olave and Hill much less true freshman 5* Garrett Willson that is a monster. A matter of fact, ALL talking heads said OSUs talent surrounding him was the REASON he would do well this year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Because they do not have to face SEC defenses.



Oh boy here we go again. Are there good defenses. Yes, but let's not act like all these top sec teams have played anybody either other than maybe Oregon. LSU defense has been a joke so far. A horrible usc offense shredded bamas d then usc got shut down by big bad Missouri and I could go on.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh boy here we go again. Are their good defenses. Yes, but let's not act like all these top sec teams have played anybody either other than maybe Oregon. LSU defense has been a joke so far. A horrible usc offense shredded bamas d then usc got shut down by big bad Missouri and I could go on.


So you’re saying auburn is the only team in the sec that’s played anyone? I knew there was a reason I liked you


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The fella calling the navy/Memphis game just said several people “in the know” said fields is the best QB in the country


I was watching last night and I really laughed out load when I heard that wondering how many of you pup guys might be watching and lost your mind as well as wondering if I was watching and thinking, here we go Snook will be here shortly running his mouth!!!!

I just laughed it off and obviously didnt post that as I dont think Fields is the best QB at this moment. I do think some of you really dont understand what Day can do with him. Remember. When Fields decided to go into the portal, his camp contacted the NFL concerning his best coaching option in college and it was all about Day and his qb coaching abilities. That's the only reason Fields is at OSU.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So you’re saying auburn is the only team in the sec that’s played anyone? I knew there was a reason I liked you



That would be a yes. ND is a good team with a better than average defense but a bad offense. Texas, we still dont know yet but watching them against other teams shows me they are not great.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 27, 2019)

Jalen will run rough shod over the big 12, and Justin fields will not be challenged in the big 10....


And Oklahoma and Ohio State will both be un-ceremoniously bounced from the playoffs

there you go


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> He didn’t say he was in the know he said he knew people in the know.
> 
> But still


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2019)

I dont have a crystal ball, so I will just see how it plays out. There are a few good QB's out there, and who knows what we will see the rest of the season. Injuries are only one play away.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Jalen will run rough shod over the big 12, and Justin fields will not be challenged in the big 10....
> 
> 
> And Oklahoma and Ohio State will both be un-ceremoniously bounced from the playoffs
> ...



You mean like UGA?

Yea because OSU doesn't have any athletes or has recruited as well as any of the teams you think can win a nc?

I think Wisky is good enough to challenge Fields!!!!


----------



## bobocat (Sep 27, 2019)

Justin Fields is perhaps the smartest QB in college football.  He transferred to a school who didn't have a legit QB and who doesn't play that tough of a schedule.  The perfect place for someone who doesn't like competition.  The boy is brilliant I tell ya.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I think Wisky is good enough to challenge Fields!!!!




Must be tough to only have to play one hard game a year..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Must be tough to only have to play one hard game a year..


I didnt say that. Mich St has a great defense they just cant score. Has always been their problem. Penn st has a very good defense as well. The point is Fields will have plenty of opportunities to play against good defenses.

Before it's all said and done maybe he gets to play against your defense and he wont be able to run or pass and you wont have anything to worry about.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 27, 2019)

Can Fields throw the ball? Yes, we knew that coming out of HS. We also knew he could run it and do both well. The thing I see and what may have kept him from beating out Fromm is "pocket presence/sense". That "sixth sense" intangible that tells you as you're looking down field going through your progressions, "Hey, bud, time to MOVE!". Seems from what I've seen he started as if my first read isn't there I'm running but according to snook Day told him to stay in the pocket and not do that but to go through his progressions.

What I do know is that for all his physical skills and all the talent he is surrounded by SOMEHOW he has been sacked 6 or 7 times in 4 games by far less talented teams.

Is that "sixth sense" something that is teachable/learnable? I don't know. Is he CAPABLE of learning it? I don't know. Again what I DO know is that if the answer to both of those questions isn't a resounding yes then he will not likely go much further.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 27, 2019)

T Back = or > any pot stirrers on this storied board.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Can Fields throw the ball? Yes, we knew that coming out of HS. We also knew he could run it and do both well. The thing I see and what may have kept him from beating out Fromm is "pocket presence/sense". That "sixth sense" intangible that tells you as you're looking down field going through your progressions, "Hey, bud, time to MOVE!". Seems from what I've seen he started as if my first read isn't there I'm running but according to snook Day told him to stay in the pocket and not do that but to go through his progressions.
> 
> What I do know is that for all his physical skills and all the talent he is surrounded by SOMEHOW he has been sacked 6 or 7 times in 4 games by far less talented teams.
> 
> Is that "sixth sense" something that is teachable/learnable? I don't know. Is he CAPABLE of learning it? I don't know. Again what I DO know is that if the answer to both of those questions isn't a resounding yes then he will not likely go much further.



I've watched every minute of every game and I literally havent cared one bit about a sack a game. Yes, he holds the ball to long sometimes because he thinks he is superman as well as Day is holding him back from running until inside the 10yd line and Day has confirmed that. Fields getting sacked basically 1.5 times a game while learning Days offense is your complaint, that's reaching for something to complain about. It's almost a head scratcher reading that to be honest.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 27, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I've watched every minute of every game and I literally havent cared one bit about a sack a game. Yes, he holds the ball to long sometimes because he thinks he is superman as well as Day is holding him back from running until inside the 10yd line and Day has confirmed that. Fields getting sacked basically 1.5 times a game while learning Days offense is your complaint, that's reaching for something to complain about. It's almost a head scratcher reading that to be honest.



I'm not "reaching" for anything to complain about nor COMPLAINING about anything! I COULDN'T CARE LESS!!!!!! I'm simply stating an observation and opinion. Time will tell if it is on target or not. And whether Day is "holding him back" or not I doubt that includes to the point of getting sacked. Obviously h s holding the ball too long and don't think for a minute that if it continues that the bigger, stronger, faster, BETTER defenses he's going to face down the road aren't going to take advantage of it.

I get it snook, you're emotionally invested in this. You're mistake though is thinking that I am. I don't get emotionally invested in things I can't control. I may be proven wrong in my assessment of I may be proven right, only time will tell but either way the sun will still rise in the east, set in the west and I won't lose one minute of sleep over it I can assure you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2019)

I've never seen such animosity towards a player who transferred.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 27, 2019)

Furthermore OBVIOUSLY Day sees, as likely did the UGA staff, his "instinct" to run if his first read isn't there as a PROBLEM that NEEDS to be corrected. I mean, he could get away with it in high school where HE was bigger, faster, stronger than 99% of the opponents he faced but he's not likely to last long in D1 where 99% o the opponents he faces are AS big, AS fast and likely STRONGER than he is.

The only baffling part of this is your utter refusal to acknowledge the possibility that a problem exists when Day has backhandedly confirmed what the UGA staff likely saw by stating he's "HOLDING HIM BACK". Your/Day's words NOT mine.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've never seen such animosity towards a player who transferred.


Wait till he beats the dawgs, wins a NC or gets the heisman.

Or a combination of the  three


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Wait till he beats the dawgs, wins a NC or gets the heisman.
> 
> Or a combination of the  three



Or does none of the above


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 27, 2019)

OSU never gets bounced from the playoffs.
It’s more like a thud when they hit the floor.
But mark my word , they will get in - again.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Furthermore OBVIOUSLY Day sees, as likely did the UGA staff, his "instinct" to run if his first read isn't there as a PROBLEM that NEEDS to be corrected. I mean, he could get away with it in high school where HE was bigger, faster, stronger than 99% of the opponents he faced but he's not likely to last long in D1 where 99% o the opponents he faces are AS big, AS fast and likely STRONGER than he is.
> 
> The only baffling part of this is your utter refusal to acknowledge the possibility that a problem exists when Day has backhandedly confirmed what the UGA staff likely saw by stating he's "HOLDING HIM BACK". Your/Day's words NOT mine.


That's an awful lot of words to post for somebody that doesn't care lol. And no I'm not emotionally invested in Fields. I've said from Day one (no pun intended)that I dont know how good Fields is? I really didnt even know much about him at all. All I know is once I realized he may play for my team all I've heard is he cant throw accurately, cant read defenses, cant go from read to read and is basically a great athlete playing qb. I can go back to the threads when the transfer rumors started and quote one post after another with a bunch of you stating just that. What I have seen is a kid starting his first few games as a college qb and I couldn't be happier. Makes great throws, goes thru all his reads, has a canon for an arm, and if he does run will kill defenses. 

PS Tua has been sacked 2 less times than Fields and he is in his third season and been to 2 NC games. A little perspective is always nice.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> OSU never gets bounced from the playoffs.
> It’s more like a thud when they hit the floor.
> But mark my word , they will get in - again.


They've only gotten in twice and won the whole thing starting by pounding the secs darling in the first playoff game. OSU is 2-1 in 3 playoff games. Wonder how many teams have a winning playoff record? The thud your hearing is your lame attempt to discredit OSU hitting the floor.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> They've only gotten in twice and won the whole thing starting by pounding the secs darling in the first playoff game. OSU is 2-1 in 3 playoff games. Wonder how many teams have a winning playoff record? The thud your hearing is your lame attempt to discredit OSU hitting the floor.


you need to go back and watch that game again Snookums...

Fields is a talent for sure,...but the BEST?
at this point i'd say he's maybe 4th best...i'll re-evaluate in about 10 weeks.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2019)

I dont know why anybody, was emotionally involved with Fields. Most every Dawg I know wish him the best of luck. At UGA it was very simple, he got beat out by a QB that was willing to spend the effort and time to learn the offense, which obviously Fields never did either one. He was not gonna play at Georgia, as long as Fromm was there, because he demonstrated the times that he was in a game, that he had no clue of what the defense was doing. He will be great when he realizes that he needs to put in the effort that is needed to be great. I think he has more raw talent than any QB in colllege football right now. But their is no doubt that he thought the job at Georgia should have just been handed to him. Prima Donna.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> you need to go back and watch that game again Snookums...
> 
> Fields is a talent for sure,...but the BEST?
> at this point i'd say he's maybe 4th best...i'll re-evaluate in about 10 weeks.


I havent said he was the best??? Thatcwas the announcers in last night's game.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 27, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> cant go from read to read and is basically a great athlete playing qb.



And here is EXACTLY what I am stating that UGA and Day have identified and IF he (Fields) can not/will not correct it is likely to make for a LONG day when he faces a real defense.



Madsnooker said:


> PS Tua has been sacked 2 less times than Fields and he is in his third season and been to 2 NC games.



And Fromm, who is NOT a "running" QB has only been sacked once



Madsnooker said:


> A little perspective is always nice.



Isn't it?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2019)

Fromm has only been sacked once but they’ve only played one game


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> And here is EXACTLY what I am stating that UGA and Day have identified and IF he (Fields) can not/will not correct it is likely



What are you talking about???? What I said was Fields HAS went thru his reads extremely well and Day has said just that.
Its now obvious you haven't watched Fields at all this year because you would know that.  All he has gotten is extremely high praise for his play so far, including his reads. Only negative, and as McElroy said, is just nit picking, is he has held on to the ball to long a few times as he knows Day doesn't want him running and he tries to extend plays.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Fromm has only been sacked once but they’ve only played one game



And OSU hasn't played any. Sooooooooo................


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> And OSU hasn't played any. Sooooooooo................



Ok you win Garcia. Hope OSU doesn't draw the pups if they should both get in the playoffs because OSU wont stand a chance since Fields is getting sacked at an alarming rate.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Wait till he beats the dawgs, wins a NC or gets the heisman.
> 
> Or a combination of the  three


Lord have mercy


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok you win Garcia. Hope OSU doesn't draw the pups if they should both get in the playoffs because OSU wont stand a chance since Fields is getting sacked at an alarming rate.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I havent said he was the best??? Thatcwas the announcers in last night's game.



The announcer involved is doing the Navy v Memphis game this weekend. Dont know how great he is. Snook, I am not saying that Fields is not a good QB. I have not watched any OSU games so far. All I am going on, is what I saw at Georgia. Had I been in that Sugar bowl and saw siting on the side line after he quit the team, I would have quit playing too. Big mistake by Kirby.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Lord have mercy



On who?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> On who?


On this forum if Fields beats those junkyard dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2019)

Slayer will be in jail


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer will be in jail


Lol Slayer would not survive in jail. He couldn't help himself and before no time the inmates would know he hates Tennessee. He would come out with a big T tattooed on his back!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've never seen such animosity towards a player who transferred.


The way he transferred is why!
No other player got to start immediately!

Good Lawyers or Race you tell me which it was???


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2019)

I dont like Fields and it has nothing to do with his playing days at UGA. It has everything with the classless move of playing the race card. He might end up as the best QB to ever play the came, but he will still be devoid of class.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The announcer involved is doing the Navy v Memphis game this weekend. Dont know how great he is



Would you feel better about it if Gary danielson or Beth mowins had said it?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> On this forum if Fields beats those junkyard dogs


Kirby will be the new mark richt


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> The way he transferred is why!
> No other player got to start immediately!
> 
> Good Lawyers or Race you tell me which it was???


Several players got to start immediately


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 28, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> I'm not "reaching" for anything to complain about nor COMPLAINING about anything! I COULDN'T CARE LESS!!!!!! I'm simply stating an observation and opinion. Time will tell if it is on target or not. And whether Day is "holding him back" or not I doubt that includes to the point of getting sacked. Obviously h s holding the ball too long and don't think for a minute that if it continues that the bigger, stronger, faster, BETTER defenses he's going to face down the road aren't going to take advantage of it.
> 
> I get it snook, you're emotionally invested in this. You're mistake though is thinking that I am. I don't get emotionally invested in things I can't control. I may be proven wrong in my assessment of I may be proven right, only time will tell but either way the sun will still rise in the east, set in the west and I won't lose one minute of sleep over it I can assure you.


To not be emotionally invested you sure do keep bringing up the 6 sacks a lot. It's starting to get funny. Ps. tOSU leads the fbs with 20 sacks


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok you win Garcia. Hope OSU doesn't draw the pups if they should both get in the playoffs because OSU wont stand a chance since Fields is getting sacked at an alarming rate.


I hope the dawgs and bucks get matched up in the playoff. Fromm will get a first hand look at chase young. This kids a beast.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 28, 2019)

Cooper is ready to go this week to. This buckeye D will be tough.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Fromm has only been sacked once but they’ve only played one game


Fields hasn’t played any.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Cooper is ready to go this week to. This buckeye D will be tough.



Until they actually play someone.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Would you feel better about it if Gary danielson or Beth mowins had said it?



Maybe those were the “in the know” folks he talked about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Kirby will be the new mark richt



Mark Richt owned Auburn too so for your sake, you better hope not..


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fields hasn’t played any.


Be hilarious if Nebraska waxes that rear end today


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 28, 2019)

GameDay at Nebraska 
Get ready for non-stop Justin Fields.
The Heisman push is on!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Several players got to start immediately


Who? 

Jacob Eason, Luke Ford, Brenton Cox, and many others haven't!

One set of rules should apply to ALL no matter the race or lawyers!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 28, 2019)

This^^^^^scum bag lawyers shouldn't be allowed to be involved


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Would you feel better about it if Gary danielson or Beth mowins had said it?



I would not feel anything about it one way or the oth4errewqertrewqaewrtfgrfewq


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Would you feel better about it if Gary danielson or Beth mowins had said it?



I would not feel anything about it one way or the oth4errewqertrewqaewrtfgrfewq


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Who?
> 
> Jacob Eason, Luke Ford, Brenton Cox, and many others haven't!
> 
> One set of rules should apply to ALL no matter the race or lawyers!



Fields, Jordan Travis, pretty sure I heard a couple other names but cant remember them right off hand


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer will be in jail


Nah... I could care less about Fields.. Let Tennessee win next week and I’ll pull a Harvey Updyke..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Lol Slayer would not survive in jail. He couldn't help himself and before no time the inmates would know he hates Tennessee. He would come out with a big T tattooed on his back!!!!


I would end up running the joint.. Like I do here..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... I could care less about Fields.. Let Tennessee win next week and I’ll pull a Harvey Updyke..


???


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 28, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> The way he transferred is why!
> No other player got to start immediately!
> 
> Good Lawyers or Race you tell me which it was???


Acyualli there are other players that transferred were given immediate playing ability. Not sure where your getting your info?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I didnt say that. Mich St has a great defense they just cant score. Has always been their problem. Penn st has a very good defense as well.


Great defenses don’t let those power houses of Indiana score 31 points.

Playing in the BIG is like a pillow fight at a high school girls house.. A whole lot of mouth running, giggling and talks about what they are going to do when they grow up.

Then the parents (SEC teams) come in, turn out the lights and tell you kids to go to bed.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 29, 2019)

Did not read every response in this thread, with that said.

JF, has improved a lot and is playing QB just as good as any other QB out there. I don't  look at who they are playing. I'm watching him and how he is playing, the young man is playing very very good right now.

Love my DAWGS and can't stand OSU hope we don't face them in the playoffs.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 29, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Did not read every response in this thread, with that said.
> 
> JF, has improved a lot and is playing QB just as good as any other QB out there. I don't  look at who they are playing. I'm watching him and how he is playing, the young man is playing very very good right now.
> 
> ...


I hope we play the dawgs in the playoff. We could put this debate to bed.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great defenses don’t let those power houses of Indiana score 31 points.
> 
> Playing in the BIG is like a pillow fight at a high school girls house.. A whole lot of mouth running, giggling and talks about what they are going to do when they grow up.
> 
> Then the parents (SEC teams) come in, turn out the lights and tell you kids to go to bed.



Pup fans bark more than any fans I have ever seen when their own team hasn't won a NC or even a conference title in like forever. Slayer, when yall win something, wake me up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Pup fans bark more than any fans I have ever seen when their own team hasn't won a NC or even a conference title in like forever. Slayer, when yall win something, wake me up.


Conference title was won 2 years ago. Rose Bowl was the same year and we lost the Natty. Lost our conference Championship last year against Bama. We would have won it last year if we had to play Northwestern like the Buckeyes. 

Not sure why anyone would want to toot their horn after beating an 8-5 Northwestern..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> their own team hasn't won a NC or even a conference title in like forever.




“In like forever”??  

You’ve been hanging around those surfers in Florida too much!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> “In like forever”??
> 
> You’ve been hanging around those surfers in Florida too much!


Sounds more like a Cali Valley girl.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2019)

Bucks and Dogs need to play to end this school girl bickering


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bucks and Dogs need to play to end this school girl bickering


I agree and believe it’ll happen......


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2019)

I still wanna know where the durn olive branch is.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I agree and believe it’ll happen......



If they both make the playoffs it will. Ratings would be through the roof. Too bad we wont get to see Hurts vs Tua as well


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If they both make the playoffs it will. Ratings would be through the roof. Too bad we wont get to see Hurts vs Tua as well


When one beats Georgia you will


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If they both make the playoffs it will. Ratings would be through the roof. Too bad we wont get to see Hurts vs Tua as well


Yeah Bama won’t make the playoffs this year....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> When one beats Georgia you will


Cough


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> When one beats Georgia you will



You do realize Uga beat ND?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You do realize Uga beat ND?


Muh dawgs


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've never seen such animosity towards a player who transferred.


And I’ve never seen a player stir up such a big pile of ? on the ay out.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Would you feel better about it if Gary danielson or Beth mowins had said it?



No


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> And I’ve never seen a player stir up such a big pile of ? on the ay out.



Pretty sure the fans stirred up the pile.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pretty sure the fans stirred up the pile.



We will see him in the playoffs. We will sack him early and often. We’ll also have 2-3 picks. He knows what’s coming. But after that I hope he wins lots of games.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We will see him in the playoffs. We will sack him early and often. We’ll also have 2-3 picks. He knows what’s coming. But after that I hope he wins lots of games.



I'd like to see the 2 play. It would be a slobber knocker imo.


Wonder if the baseball player would be allowed to attend? ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> “In like forever”??
> 
> You’ve been hanging around those surfers in Florida too much!





TinKnocker said:


> And I’ve never seen a player stir up such a big pile of ? on the ay out.


I think your directing your frustration on the wrong kid? Fields never stirred anything up on the way out. He took the high road and gave the pups nothing but praise. The pup fans whipped themselves into a frenzy I'm guessing to make the loss feel better. That's ok all fans do it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'd like to see the 2 play. It would be a slobber knocker imo.
> 
> 
> Wonder if the baseball player would be allowed to attend? ?


I’d say he’s welcome.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I think your directing your frustration on the wrong kid? Fields never stirred anything up on the way out. He took the high road and gave the pups nothing but praise. The pup fans whipped themselves into a frenzy I'm guessing to make the loss feel better. That's ok all fans do it.


I'm calling it BDS. Buckeye derangement syndrome


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

@Browning Slayer is ate up with it. I'm not sure there's a cure for him


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I think your directing your frustration on the wrong kid? Fields never stirred anything up on the way out. He took the high road and gave the pups nothing but praise. The pup fans whipped themselves into a frenzy I'm guessing to make the loss feel better. That's ok all fans do it.




Pffffttt.. I could care less about Fields.. He was a backup at UGA. Goes to Ohio State and now he's a starter.. That says it all...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm calling it BDS. Buckeye derangement syndrome



The only syndrome going around is the same one that goes around every year with Buckeye's.. Yall keep screaming.. We're the best around.. No one's going to take us down.. We're the best around..

And then the Buckeyes lose to a team like Purdue.. And the fight song goes quiet.. 

Until the playoffs come around.. And then the music starts back up.. We're the best around... No one's going to take us down.. We're the best around..

Then you start crying when the Playoff selection team over looks you.. 



mguthrie said:


> @Browning Slayer is ate up with it. I'm not sure there's a cure for him



My cure will come when Ohio State plays someone tough and loses.. Happens every year..


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only syndrome going around is the same one that goes around every year with Buckeye's.. Yall keep screaming.. We're the best around.. No one's going to take us down.. We're the best around..
> 
> And then the Buckeyes lose to a team like Purdue.. And the fight song goes quiet..
> 
> ...


Kinda like the dawgs huh?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Kinda like the dawgs huh?




Difference is.. The Dawgs can beat SEC teams.. Ohio State can't..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Difference is.. The Dawgs can beat SEC teams.. Ohio State can't..


Boom shakalaka


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Difference is.. The Dawgs can beat SEC teams.. Ohio State can't..


If I remember correctly,they smoked the king of the sec a few years ago


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

And went on to win ANOTHER NC


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> If I remember correctly,they smoked the king of the sec a few years ago


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> And went on to win ANOTHER NC


and what happened the next time you got in the playoffs??

Can you say SHUT OUT! 31-0...  That's what happens when you play cupcakes every game and think you are actually good.. 

But.. but.. we beat Northwestern...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> If I remember correctly,they smoked the king of the sec a few years ago



That they did. I think they surprised everyone that year. At that time, OSU was the only team other than Utah, to run all over Bama.

Only Clemson has done it since.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

It's ok Guth.. you are use to the constant pat on the back to get you thru the season.. We all get it. We see it every year. And then it happens.. You lose to a team you should have dominated.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


And won a natty. What's it been now for georgia? 39 years? That's before you were born


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> That they did. I think they surprised everyone that year. At that time, OSU was the only team other than Utah, to run all over Bama.
> 
> Only Clemson has done it since.


With a 3rd string QB to boot


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> And won a natty. What's it been now for georgia? 39 years? That's before you were born




There you go.. Making more assumptions.. Like I said earlier.. We're use to Buckeyes making assumptions.. All of college football see's it..


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> and what happened the next time you got in the playoffs??
> 
> Can you say SHUT OUT! 31-0...  That's what happens when you play cupcakes every game and think you are actually good..
> 
> But.. but.. we beat Northwestern...


At least we've had a next time. And we'll have another this year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> At least we've had a next time. And we'll have another this year




That's what you said last year.. How did that turn out?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

I don't remember saying we WOULD make it. Thought we should have been in over ND. But we went to the rose bowl and WON.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


What are you doing in my bedroom? That'll get you shot


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I don't remember saying we WOULD make it. Thought we should have been in over ND. But we went to the rose bowl and WON.




Yeah... Speaking of Rose Bowls. Dawgs have never lost in the Rose Bowl.. And speaking of Notre Dame.. They've never beat us either..

Come to think about it..
UGA has never lost to Ohio State either..

So we Own the Rose Bowl.. Notre Dame and OHIO State!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah... Speaking of Rose Bowls. Dawgs have never lost in the Rose Bowl.. And speaking of Notre Dame.. They've never beat us either..
> 
> Come to think about it..
> UGA has never lost to Ohio State either..


That will change this year. Dawgs and bucks will meet in the playoff. Count on it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> What are you doing in my bedroom? That'll get you shot




In my defense.. I was drunk.. And I got a free ride there..


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> In my defense.. I was drunk.. And I got a free ride there..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> That will change this year. Dawgs and bucks will meet in the playoff. Count on it




I'm not counting on anything except beating the Vols this week.. The rest is icing on the cake.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

And all the Vols have done run off.. So there is no one else to pick on..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2019)

Slayer, all I do is laugh at your post and dont even have the effort to reply to them. The pups cant match OSU in a ton of categories, most of which is NCs. We did recently what your team cant do and that is beat Bama. Look at OSU record during the BCS era as well. Won more BCS games than the pups did. I could go on but why.
I'm just going to let you keep talking all season and I hope somehow, someway we meet up in a bowl or playoff game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Slayer, all I do is laugh at your post and dont even have the effort to reply to them. The pups cant match OSU in a ton of categories, most of which is NCs. We did recently what your team cant do and that is beat Bama. Look at OSU record during the BCS era as well. Won more BCS games than the pups did. I could go on but why.
> I'm just going to let you keep talking all season and I hope somehow, someway we meet up in a bowl or playoff game.


You're replying now..


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

I was trying to keep him occupied to give the vol fans a break but it appears that didn't work.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2019)

Should we go ahead and start the avatar bet now?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2019)

I think we should and we should do it based on the line that way maybe we can get more people involved


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Should we go ahead and start the avatar bet now?


I’ll go ahead and put you down for Tennessee and the line


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I was trying to keep him occupied to give the vol fans a break but it appears that didn't work.


That's why I love Slayer, he gets an A+ for his relentless effort he always gives. 

Slayer, just so there is no misunderstanding, I'm not hoping OSU gets to play the pups in a playoff game because I know without a doubt OSU would win, I just think it would be an awesome matchup mutch less what the Fields drama would add!!! It would be an epic battle in the trenches which is what I love.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2019)

And, if OSU won, I would take the high road and not pull up all your old posts about OSU just like I did when they handled Bama a few years ago. I also wouldnt rub Fields in the faces of pup fans. As everyone here remembers, I was very humble in OSUs win over Bama even though for a solid month I had to listen to crazy post after crazy post.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> That's why I love Slayer, he gets an A+ for his relentless effort he always gives.
> 
> Slayer, just so there is no misunderstanding, I'm not hoping OSU gets to play the pups in a playoff game because I know without a doubt OSU would win, I just think it would be an awesome matchup mutch less what the Fields drama would add!!! It would be an epic battle in the trenches which is what I love.



Not trying to bring up the past but I'm bringing up the past.. December 6th, 2016 to be exact..

And heck, I would love to see that game. Our defense has knocked out Tua and Hurts (just not in the same game) so Fields would only be able to take a few hits before he went to the bench crying like a little girl..



> Madsnooker said:
> 
> 
> > Based on what I have seen from Clemson, I like OSU's odds in this game if our OC calls a creative game. I think our defense matches up well against Clemson. OSU is very young and inexperienced, compared to a very older class of players from Clemson that was in the playoffs last year.



^that^ prediction was off by 31 points?? 

Sorry.. not sorry..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> And, if OSU won, I would take the high road and not pull up all your old posts about OSU




I wouldn't care if you did! It would be harder to search my old posts then Ohio State's schedule..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> And, if OSU won, I would take the high road and not pull up all your old posts about OSU just like I did when they handled Bama a few years ago. I also wouldnt rub Fields in the faces of pup fans. As everyone here remembers, I was very humble in OSUs win over Bama even though for a solid month I had to listen to crazy post after crazy post.




How about we got ahead and make a bet for the game just in case it happens.. 

If the Dawgs win, I get a fishing trip with your sister in law..

If OSU wins, I get a fishing trip with your sister in law..

It's a win/win for you!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 30, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Did not read every response in this thread, with that said.
> 
> JF, has improved a lot and is playing QB just as good as any other QB out there. I don't  look at who they are playing. I'm watching him and how he is playing, the young man is playing very very good right now.
> 
> ...


I hope we do


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not trying to bring up the past but I'm bringing up the past.. December 6th, 2016 to be exact..
> 
> And heck, I would love to see that game. Our defense has knocked out Tua and Hurts (just not in the same game) so Fields would only be able to take a few hits before he went to the bench crying like a little girl..
> 
> ...



Actually, my prediction was right. We started of moving the ball to get inside the 10yd line by mixing it up and couldn't get it in the endzone and then proceeded to miss 2 chip shot field goals. Our rediculous OC went into a shell and called zone reads the rest of the game with JT. Remember, Clemson said after the game they knew every play OSU was going to run based on how they lined up after the first 2 drives when OSU mixed up . Not surprising as I was screaming at the tv calling the plays before they were ran. Our defense was fine that game. They played well but you cant keep giving Deshaun Watson the ball over and over. OSU defense played him better than Bama did and that was even with Bama possessing the ball much more than OSU did.

Still ugly loss.!!!!lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> How about we got ahead and make a bet for the game just in case it happens..
> 
> If the Dawgs win, I get a fishing trip with your sister in law..
> 
> ...



That's actually a pretty good deal!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2019)

poohbear said:


> I hope we do


If they play like they did against ND which was in your own back yard, I don't think you do. Your team was jacked to start the game with adrenaline and still couldn't control ND dline in the first half until they wore down with no depth. OSU is a different animal with ability, as well as 9 starters deep on the Dline, then throw in true freshman Zach Harrison which was the #1 Dlineman last year and is getting more and more snaps every week. Larry Johnson said he is already a monster and already one of the best Dlineman he has ever coached as a true freshman. Coming from Johnson and the guys he has coached the last 30 yrs that is saying alot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2019)

Fields is balling out! I'm honestly not surprised at all. Dude is lighting it up out there and this OSU team looks scary good to my eyes. regardless of the competition he's played against. Definitely a top 5 team, and I am not trolling. I would even have them ahead of Georgia right now.

My top 5
1. Bama
2. OSU
3. Clemson
4. Oklahoma
5. LSU


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Fields is balling out! I'm honestly not surprised at all. Dude is lighting it up out there and this OSU team looks scary good to my eyes. regardless of the competition he's played against. Definitely a top 5 team, and I am not trolling. I would even have them ahead of Georgia right now.
> 
> My top 5
> 1. Bama
> ...


Good to know a dgd can see it. Now all the bucks need to do is win out. I really,REALLY hope the dawgs win the sec. I think they will match us up in the first round


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2019)

We have a long way to go and as good as I think we are there is alot of work to do. Playing Wisky twice is not going to be an easy out and I have seen years were OSU was ranked numberc1 or number 2 only to have an 8-5 michigan beat us. Not expecting that but you just never know?


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 30, 2019)

Fields made great move. UGA would have had to change how they operate offensively to utilize him to full potential.   Georgia just doesn’t bring in mobile qbs that can create havoc and defenses have to constantly worry about, and Fields can also sling it. And in this current college football landscape, that’s what type qb is needed to win a natty.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> Fields made great move. UGA would have had to change how they operate offensively to utilize him to full potential.   Georgia just doesn’t bring in mobile qbs that can create havoc and defenses have to constantly worry about, and Fields can also sling it. And in this current college football landscape, that’s what type qb is needed to win a natty.


UGA is content with running the ball and throwing safe passes hoping we can out talent the other team and break a few tackles. Rarely a good gameplan. Play it safe and let the defense bail you out. Works pretty good against lesser teams.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> That they did. I think they surprised everyone that year. At that time, OSU was the only team other than Utah, to run all over Bama.
> 
> Only Clemson has done it since.




Ummm —-excuse me?????
Might want to check the record on that


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah Bama won’t make the playoffs this year....


Bama will make the playoffs Saban will cry enough to get in!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Bama will make the playoffs Saban will cry enough to get in!


He will cut the checks and the Alabama mafia will deliver them


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 1, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> Fields made great move. UGA would have had to change how they operate offensively to utilize him to full potential.   Georgia just doesn’t bring in mobile qbs that can create havoc and defenses have to constantly worry about, and Fields can also sling it. And in this current college football landscape, that’s what type qb is needed to win a natty.


This is were college football is. The NFL is looking for QB's like Fromm though. Fields will more than likely get drafted but dual threat QB's don't last long in the NFL.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 1, 2019)

You are correct


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 1, 2019)

Bama will beat LSU and Auburn and............

the mutts

crying will not be needed

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Bama will beat LSU and Auburn and............
> 
> the mutts
> 
> ...




Speaking of crying.. When the Dawgs beat Bama in Atlanta the biggest crybaby of them all will come out.. Ol Nick Saban..

But.. but.. it's not fair.. We should be in the playoffs.. We're Bama..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of crying.. When the Dawgs beat Bama in Atlanta the biggest crybaby of them all will come out.. Ol Nick Saban..
> 
> But.. but.. it's not fair.. We should be in the playoffs.. We're Bama..



They’ll still be in the nc race. You’ll have to beat them again. Cough


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> They’ll still be in the nc race. You’ll have to beat them again. Cough




Clemson will take care of that..


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> If they play like they did against ND which was in your own back yard, I don't think you do. Your team was jacked to start the game with adrenaline and still couldn't control ND dline in the first half until they wore down with no depth. OSU is a different animal with ability, as well as 9 starters deep on the Dline, then throw in true freshman Zach Harrison which was the #1 Dlineman last year and is getting more and more snaps every week. Larry Johnson said he is already a monster and already one of the best Dlineman he has ever coached as a true freshman. Coming from Johnson and the guys he has coached the last 30 yrs that is saying alot.


Ahh then guys was drinking the kool aid that the media was pouring they wouldnt as ready as they thought they was. It will be different when it gets time to play Osu. They will come together by then. Auburn is the team to watch out for.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Bama will beat LSU and Auburn and............
> 
> the mutts
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t bet on this


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 1, 2019)

" Auburn is the team to watch out for."

"I wouldn’t bet on this"

HAHAHAHAHAH.....

Roll Tide


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 1, 2019)

LOOOOL, for poops and chuckles I looked up another QB with gaudy numbers this season. “Player B” has better completion percentage, higher QBR (by a margin of FIFTY POINTS), more rushing yards, more yards per carry, more yards per completion,  the list goes on. 

The only people with “BDS” are the ones who think Fields is the best QB in the country.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of crying.. When the Dawgs beat Bama in Atlanta the biggest crybaby of them all will come out.. Ol Nick Saban..
> 
> But.. but.. it's not fair.. We should be in the playoffs.. We're Bama..


Y’all have no chance this year thug.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2019)

Fields names in the top 4 for heisman 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.es...tch-four-quarterbacks-dominating?platform=amp


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks like Okrahoma  May get 3 heismans in a row


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Fields names in the top 4 for heisman
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.es...tch-four-quarterbacks-dominating?platform=amp




Is that a typo for Hubbard from Ok St? A qb that ran for 296 yards? Surely he's a RB???


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of crying.. When the Dawgs beat Bama in Atlanta the biggest crybaby of them all will come out.. Ol Nick Saban..
> 
> But.. but.. it's not fair.. We should be in the playoffs.. We're Bama..


Remember this after Clemson stomping them! CRYING!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Looks like Okrahoma  May get 3 heismans in a row


Hurts is the real deal and if precious little Tua gets hurt (hopefully he won’t) Saban will send a check to get Hurts back!

Very proud of Jalen Hurts if a Dawg don’t win hopefully he will!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 1, 2019)

Y'all be careful.... daddy tag violin gonna whip y'all for talking about his boy


----------



## srb (Oct 5, 2019)

So far Tonight he looks like bo n.....


----------



## srb (Oct 5, 2019)

Now he is playing ball 300 yds first half...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Looks like Okrahoma  May get 3 heismans in a row


Ajajajjajajajaja! Okrahoma!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Hurts is the real deal and if precious little Tua gets hurt (hopefully he won’t) Saban will send a check to get Hurts back!
> 
> Very proud of Jalen Hurts if a Dawg don’t win hopefully he will!


No worries. No Georgia bulldog will win the heisman


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> No worries. No Georgia bulldog will win the heisman


Maybe the king of Ohio State will since y’all worship Fields now that Meyer is gone!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2019)

Sure is funny of all the teams Fields could have chose he picked UGA 1st y’all just get leftovers!


----------

